# Here is my take on a "Grotto" style cage! [Link to album]



## watthemath (Jun 15, 2012)

Previously, I had two rats and a bin cage that I made. However, my two rats just kept growing and I needed a bigger cage. Now I have four little cuties and an awesome wooden cage. Here is an album of it! http://imgur.com/a/IRVAu


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks great. I'm sure they love it


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

looks awesome and if youre not already doing it use a scellant/waterproofer thats pet safe i believe walmart has rainguard should have a pet safe tag on it otherwise your wood will rot and smell soon enough


----------



## watthemath (Jun 15, 2012)

mameur said:


> looks awesome and if youre not already doing it use a scellant/waterproofer thats pet safe i believe walmart has rainguard should have a pet safe tag on it otherwise your wood will rot and smell soon enough


 thanks!! It took forever to choose a sealant, but I finally went with Minwax polyurethane. I put on a good few coats and its been holding up well so far. I'm still worried that the urine is soaking through, but if it does, it'll only be the top shelf. And I'll just replace it with something less absorbent. Maybe similar to kitchen tile, if that's rat friendly.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Great cage!! I also have a homemade wooden cage took my husband and I 2 full days to make. Along with waterproofing the shelves I also have vinyl on the shelves.


----------



## watthemath (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugapot said:


> Great cage!! I also have a homemade wooden cage took my husband and I 2 full days to make. Along with waterproofing the shelves I also have vinyl on the shelves.


 Wow, thanks for sharing that! I have a ton of vinyl left over that I used for my hermit crab tank. Do you just lay it under the lining or do you hold it down in any way?


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

I just lay it on the shelves. I dont use lining apart from "junk mail" in the spots they tend to urinate. (Thats just me) - I tried the fleece lining thing (over the vinyl), but it was just harder to spot clean now I just bif any stinky paper. The boxes and litter trays etc keeps everything down.


----------



## watthemath (Jun 15, 2012)

Sugapot said:


> I just lay it on the shelves. I dont use lining apart from "junk mail" in the spots they tend to urinate. (Thats just me) - I tried the fleece lining thing (over the vinyl), but it was just harder to spot clean now I just bif any stinky paper. The boxes and litter trays etc keeps everything down.


 Hmm. I'll definitely have to try and lay some down next time I switch out the linings! Thanks a lot!


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

This is beautiful, looks like a fun project!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Very awesome! Definitely keep us updated on how the cage is working out. The grotto style cage is getting more and more popular and it has to be done properly in order for it to function well, so more examples of nice grottos are always excellent to serve as examples for the community.

I love my Martin's, but I can't say that I've never thought about having my father help build a grotto that would look like a beautiful piece of furniture!


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

I was going to suggest vinyl as well or plexiglass over the waterproofer works wonders and you definitelyy have to put something on the hardware cloth paint or waterproofer because if they pee on them those galvanized cloths reek and you'll hhave a hard time washing it out


----------



## watthemath (Jun 15, 2012)

mameur said:


> I was going to suggest vinyl as well or plexiglass over the waterproofer works wonders and you definitelyy have to put something on the hardware cloth paint or waterproofer because if they pee on them those galvanized cloths reek and you'll hhave a hard time washing it out


 you're suggesting waterproofing to fleece lining that I'm using? I didn't quite understand that part. But they do chew the fabric a bit so I figure I'll have to replace it by the time it starts to stink anyway. Also, plexiglass is an absolutely fantastic idea!! I'll probably try that before I try the vinyl. Looks like I will find a good use for my Dremel faster than I thought!! I haven't even bought one yet. Hahah


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

watthemath said:


> you're suggesting waterproofing to fleece lining that I'm using? I didn't quite understand that part. But they do chew the fabric a bit so I figure I'll have to replace it by the time it starts to stink anyway. Also, plexiglass is an absolutely fantastic idea!! I'll probably try that before I try the vinyl. Looks like I will find a good use for my Dremel faster than I thought!! I haven't even bought one yet. Hahah


nonon lol not the fabric as that would be useless lol the mesh, hardware cloth you put on the doors to stop them from escaping.


----------

